# Furry Website Name Ideas?



## DzRythen (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey! So my mate and I are practicing createing websites and we thought it would be a cool idea do make something like FA for fun. Only thing we can't do is come up with a name for the thing, so I thought this would be a great thing to ask you guys! So what do you guys think a good name for a FA/deviantart furry site would be?


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd be interested in seeing what comes out of this, I'm always interested in art-style websites.
I'd suggest looking at Comparison of furry art sites - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia as that will list a majority of sites that already exist, so just have fun picking something that doesn't already exist.
You could always go for a pun, or a mythical animal, heck I wrote an FA clone 4 years ago as a personal project and called it "Scritch", so really the choice is endless. 
Only guidelines I'd say are don't go for an adult name that sounds explicit and keep it snappy.


----------



## DzRythen (Jul 30, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what comes out of this, I'm always interested in art-style websites.
> I'd suggest looking at Comparison of furry art sites - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia as that will list a majority of sites that already exist, so just have fun picking something that doesn't already exist.
> You could always go for a pun, or a mythical animal, heck I wrote an FA clone 4 years ago as a personal project and called it "Scritch", so really the choice is endless.
> Only guidelines I'd say are don't go for an adult name that sounds explicit and keep it snappy.



Thanks for your advice! I totally agree with what you said, the only reason I'm here asking is I'm terrible at names lol.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 30, 2016)

pawstothewall   justfurthemoment


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 30, 2016)

DzRythen said:


> Thanks for your advice! I totally agree with what you said, the only reason I'm here asking is I'm terrible at names lol.


FuzzNET?


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jul 30, 2016)

KnotYourAverageFurSite.com :U


----------



## MEDS (Jul 30, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> FuzzNET?


That's really similar to furrynetwork


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 31, 2016)

MEDS said:


> That's really similar to furrynetwork


Now I look at it, true, it was a spur of the moment thing after a long day.


----------



## DzRythen (Jul 31, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> FuzzNET?





jayhusky said:


> Now I look at it, true, it was a spur of the moment thing after a long day.


Even if it wasn't too close to furry network its sadly taken .


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 31, 2016)

DzRythen said:


> Even if it wasn't too close to furry network its sadly taken .



Hmm, its a toughie trying to come up with something.
I've got a few short words but nothing I could expand on to make something either pun-based or logical.

I mean I've got things like;

MyMuzzle
Yarf (Yet Another ..... Furries) (can't figure a word for the letter R)
Species.me
Crittr

Idk, I'll probably come back later with something different.


----------



## Storok (Jul 31, 2016)

fuzzlemuzzles.org


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 31, 2016)

NoHomo.org


----------



## MEDS (Jul 31, 2016)

Nuzzle.me


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 1, 2016)

FURuit stand


----------



## DzRythen (Aug 4, 2016)

Alright guys I've decided on a name and got the domain. Thanks for all of your suggestions!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2016)

DzRythen said:


> Alright guys I've decided on a name and got the domain. Thanks for all of your suggestions!


Nice, I am curious to know what you picked in the end. But I'm sure we will find out all in good time. Good luck with your project.


----------

